# My first panels



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Here is my new treatment so far.

The panels are 3" OC 703 with 3" frames/air gaps. (6" total)
The triangles are not on frames.
I'm going to make a few triangle bass traps for the walls/ceiling corners.

(I'm still trying to figure out the best way to get the ceiling reflection point over my chair without any wall or ceiling damage.
I think tiny eye hooks painted white should work well.

Soon I'll have 5 more 4" Min wool panels of the same size to create a vocal booth in the live room (not shown). As well as six 4" 2'x4' acoustic pyramid foam pieces to dampen up both rooms a bit more.
(Thanks Dave7!)

What a difference it's already made!

The cameras flash allows you to see the inner rigid fiberglass of the panels. They look much smoother in person and the fiberglass is invisible.

The lighting makes it difficult to see that the 2 single panels in the back of the room are straddling the corner and have a max air distance from the corner of 1' 3" and a surface to surface distance of 1.5'.

You'll have to excuse the Christmas tree. My GF, Amy and I are big holiday fans and put the tree up 3 days ago :dontknow:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, let's see the live room!!


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

The live room/bedroom is a huge mess right now. It's where I'm keeping all the building supplies till I'm done.

I will get some pics of it as soon as it's done and in use.

Plans:

We're only using about 3/7ths of the bed room for the bed, so I'm going to put up a large heavy curtain to block off the remaining 4/7ths and treat just that section.

I may be getting a Ludwig drum set in there and the large closet makes a great iso booth for amps.

Part of the reason I bought a video to VGA converter is to set up 2 digital cameras, my LCD display and a small TV,... one in the live room and one in the control room/living room and have a live video feed rather than the usual double pane glass panel between the two rooms for a visual. (real high tech :nerd

I hope to get all this done ASAP and will take some shots then.


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Okay, got most of the treatment done now.
Here are some pics.

The great thing is nothing is tacked, glued, velcro'd, or nailed to the walls.
It's all very securely leaning and wedged into place.
I can take it all down in 5 minutes and not leave a single thumb tack hole.

The foam pieces are actually wedged into the ceiling/wall corner (thank God for stucco) and act as bass traps!
























































The flash really shows off the fiberglass like a red eye. Especially on the last pic.
Weird...

6 of the panels are 2' x 4' x 3" rigid Fiberglass with 3" frames. 5 of them are 4" minwool batts in frames.
The foam is 2' x 4' x 4".

I'm gonna do an analysis with the panels and foam and then again without and will post both for comparison.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

If I may go off topic for a brief moment; is that your photography on the wall. If so, it looks like you have a good eye for pictures.

Bob


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Bob 99, They are mine.

You can see more at digital photography forum on the Multimedialand Production Forums

There are a lot of great photographers that hang around the shack!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd like to hear your impressions of the sound now that you have your room treatments done.


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

It's really made a difference.

I haven't done any recordings yet but listening to music is much more pleasant.
The stereo imaging is much more defined and the little details really pop out.
I can hear without straining, the very small differences that I make with EQ and effects processors.
My expensive mics actually sound expensive now.

The first thing I did was watch Lord of the Rings.
It was awesome!

I've been watching all sorts of things and they sound so much better that it's like watching them for the first time or being in the theater.
The Polar Express was great!


----------



## nick72 (Feb 25, 2007)

> The great thing is nothing is tacked, glued, velcro'd, or nailed to the walls.


I'm curious how you mounted them on the wall. 
I'm new to this, and I'm considering some sort of room accoustics for my room, and would like minimize wall damage as much as possible. 

You insight could be very valuable..

Thanks!


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

> I'm curious how you mounted them on the wall.
> I'm new to this, and I'm considering some sort of room acoustics for my room, and would like minimize wall damage as much as possible.
> 
> You insight could be very valuable


Hey Nick,

It might be a little difficult to describe some of what I did but here goes...

On the OC panels, they are 3" wood frames with 3" OC rigid fiberglass.
The frames are a little smaller than the fiber panels so as long as the frame is up off the ground a little higher than the fiber panels, they act as a weight in the back that pulls the panel back wards.
This allows me to have the panels flush with the wall and the panels have gravity holding them securely to the wall. 
This is especially easy with the corner traps.

Then the studio foam sits on top of the panels and bows into the ceiling/wall corner. Held in place by stucco. IF the stucco weren't there it would not work.
This creates tension pushing the foam tight to the top of the panels as well as pushing the foam away from the ceiling back to the wall (and as a wonderful side effect, it creates a 1' bass trap!). I can actually pull the center of the foam panels away from the wall several inches and the tension will snap it right back into place.

Other than that, I have an OC panel sitting on the back of the entertainment center, and a studio foam panel sitting on the back of my couch.
The fact that the "pyramids" on the studio foam bend upward a bit against the back of the couch allows them to add springy tension that pushes the whole panel flat against the wall.

It all really fell together quite better than I expected.

If you need any further clarification or pics let me know.


----------



## nick72 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Matt for the info..

After looking at the photos again, and reading your reply, understand much better what you did... Quite innovative. 

If I decide to try treament of my living room, this could come in handy..

Thanks again.


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

My Wife would kill me if I put those all over my walls..
I have made some nice panels for reflections, and we use some
very heavy and tasteful draperies as well.


----------

